# portable 10 CFM 220 volt air compressor



## mechanic (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone on this forum have knowledge of good portable 30 gallon air compressor that would make a good shop air compressor. I had to move a 60 gallon air compressor sometime ago and what a job. I was by myself for the most part and almost lost it on the shop floor. I have never forgotten that experience. I need to get one for air to run a few air tools and to keep mower tires aired up and just doing maintenance to small equipment weedeater, chainsaw etc.. Is there anything like this out there besides these over weight monsters that can break your back moving them


----------



## elina (Feb 26, 2020)

You may search on Google with your queries. I would like to say, read some good review on portable air compressor and match as your require then go for buying it.


----------



## elina (Feb 26, 2020)

Again, I would like to share these websites as a references. They had too many good reviews on their website. I hope it will help you.
1. bestofmachinery
2. healthyhandyman.com
3. portable air compressor


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mechanic,

Cambel Hausefield claims to sell one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00081AKME?tag=needhome1-20&th=1 The problem I see with this one is that it is not designed to provide 10+ CFM constantly. If using this compressor for that purpose it would run close to 100% duty cycle and excess water would be condensed in the air output and the motor thermal overload would eventually trip.
I remember a contractor compressor made 40 years ago by Emglo (Jenny) that was made to run constantly with an adjustable pilot valve. The idea is that the pump fan and motor would keep turning and cooling under no load then kick in when air pressure was demanded cycling between pumping air under load and no air while idling (cooling). I don't know if they make such a model now. Of course you can add your own pilot valve to get this feature.

Stephen



mechanic said:


> Does anyone on this forum have knowledge of good portable 30 gallon air compressor that would make a good shop air compressor. I had to move a 60 gallon air compressor sometime ago and what a job. I was by myself for the most part and almost lost it on the shop floor. I have never forgotten that experience. I need to get one for air to run a few air tools and to keep mower tires aired up and just doing maintenance to small equipment weedeater, chainsaw etc.. Is there anything like this out there besides these over weight monsters that can break your back moving them


----------

